# Hand operated log splitter



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone had any dealings with the Harbor Freight hand operated log splitter? Worth the money?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a link? Is it the one with hydraulics?

I have a couple manual splitters. They work well.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Do you have a link? Is it the one with hydraulics?
> 
> I have a couple manual splitters. They work well.


I don't have a link, but yes it seems to be hydraulic. It has two long manually operated swing arms to power the splitter.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Other than being amazingly slow, it should work fine.

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ton-hydraulic-log-splitter-67090.html


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Other than being amazingly slow, it should work fine.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ton-hydraulic-log-splitter-67090.html


No SHTF gasoline or oil availability problems. No spark plug to replace. IMHO better than a ax if you're close to my age.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have one. Purchased a few years ago. It works fine, one of the handles activates the pump in a fast motion and then when more power is required the other lever only moves the ram a short distance for more power.

Mine has wheels on it, so moving it around is pretty easy. The only complaint would be that when I'm using it it sits on the floor and the bending over starts to hurt my back fairly quick. To help I have started putting it on the the tail gate of the truck so I don't have to bend over.

All of the wood I split is hard wood and any log that's more then about 8 inches in diameter may not split. I think for the money it's worth it.

My reason for buying it was my lack of space to store any larger equipment without building another garage. When this is standing up in the garage it only takes about a 6 X 6 inch area of the floor.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The "V" is too steep (too wide, too fast)... I only use mine for really tough oak, elm, and pecan.

I had to add a piece of metal to the tip of the "V" so it will start cutting INTO the wood sooner, before it starts to split it...

This has been it's only flaw. Also, keep it all well lubed! And out of the rain.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

My dad has one. Works fine for everything he's used it on. Mainly oak and locust.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Fox FB100

I need to make me one!



















Foot Operated Spring Loaded Log Splitter
http://www.gardenmore.co.uk/foot-operated-spring-loaded-log-splitter.html


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the input folks, I do believe I will pick one of the Harbor Freight models up and give myself a good work out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Thanks for all the input folks, I do believe I will pick one of the Harbor Freight models up and give myself a good work out.


Try to get the $89 coupon for one

Well, shucks... I did find one for $94.99 - - coupon code 66929479 

Dan, 
If you want to make a 4 hour round trip, you can come borrow mine for free! 
I quit using it since I have a powered one now.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have one of the first set of prototypes, it works well on dry straight grain wood, great for kindling too


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I kinda like this one. Granted he is splitting straight grain with no knots.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Try to get the $89 coupon for one
> 
> Well, shucks... I did find one for $94.99 - - coupon code 66929479
> 
> ...


Linc, I teetotally appreciate the offer, but after reading a bit more about the splitter I realized that it wouldn't work on over half of the logs that I need to split that are over the 81/2 inch width limit of the splitter.

I do thank everyone for their input, but it looks like I'm going to have to rent a big splitter to get it all done.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

If wood is important to your lifestyle you should buy a good chainsaw and splitter, they're both a great convenience. Keep a handsaw and mall for backup. If fuel becomes unavailable for one it's probably unavailable for both, and a handsaw/mall will be needed.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

squerly said:


> If wood is important to your lifestyle you should buy a good chainsaw and splitter, they're both a great convenience. Keep a handsaw and mall for backup. If fuel becomes unavailable for one it's probably unavailable for both, and a handsaw/mall will be needed.


That's what I was thinking. If you don't have gas for a splitter, you don't have gas for a saw so how much good is a manual splitter in a shtf scenario?

If you're thinking of SHTF, your best bet is to get a few years ahead on your wood so it's something you don't have to worry about when things are bad.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Linc, I teetotally appreciate the offer, but after reading a bit more about the splitter I realized that it wouldn't work on over half of the logs that I need to split that are over the 81/2 inch width limit of the splitter.


It actually works just fine.... but only if the sections are cut short enough.

I have split up big Pecan rounds, some over 20" in diameter, but the length was only about 8"-10" long. Kind of like cutting slices in a really big pie


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My retired parents have one at their camper. Also purchased from HF. Works just fine. Really useful to have when I point my 10 year old and 8 year old at it and tell them to split some wood. They each grab a handle and "race" to get the log split. Never got around to telling them just how the hydraulics work....

Oh and there is a turn knob to release the pressure and retract the piston. If you have short logs, no need to retract all the way.


----------

